# Sitagliptin



## Nayshiftin (Aug 11, 2022)

Anyone on this and is it good bad for weight loss with statins too ?


----------



## grovesy (Aug 11, 2022)

I was on it till it was swapped about 3 years ago, to Alogliptin, only because the CCG recommend the change to local practices. I find and found gliptins better for controlling my appetite and weight than just Metformin. My weight is it's lowest it has been for years and has been stable and my BMI is under 25, and has been for a  number of years.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 11, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I was on it till it was swapped about 3 years ago, to Alogliptin, only because the CCG recommend the change to local practices. I find and found gliptins better for controlling my appetite and weight than just Metformin. My weight is it's lowest it has been for years and has been stable and my BMI is under 25, and has been for a  number of years.


Thank you for sharing its great to have someone positive


----------



## grovesy (Aug 12, 2022)

No problem.


----------

